# Anyone Play In The Snow?



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2020)

Don't care if you ski, snowboard, snowmobile, play on a mad river rocket.......whatever......shit if you have a sick ice fishing shack.....whats your winter fun?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 3, 2020)

Reported...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Reported...


Not the first run-in with patrol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4494594


What a dick!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 3, 2020)

My fav thing to do in the snow is to point out mainliner socks. The snow isn't required, but it makes in more fun...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2020)

I even googled it.......wtf is mainliner socks?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2020)

So it's penis talk......nice!!


----------



## Bareback (Mar 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I even googled it.......wtf is mainliner socks?


That’s exactly what a mainliner sock would say


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 3, 2020)

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2020)

Back on track you peckers!


----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 3, 2020)

I had Atomic AL7's in high school.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I had Atomic AL7's in high school.


How bout now? I started on straight skis also. Then went to snowboarding because "you could carve sick turns" played with hard plates and alpine boards........now I just look at it like two different race cars.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 3, 2020)

I hung up my skis for a snowboard over 25 years ago. Haven't been in years tho. Done with it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I hung up my skis for a snowboard over 25 years ago. Haven't been in years tho. Done with it.


Never hung up the skis but been also riding since early '90's


----------



## M.O. (May 2, 2020)

I didn’t get around to trying downhill skiing until I was about 30. Little did I know what a tragedy that was. I did a lot of x-country when I was a kid. Growing up in Michigan the options are pretty weak. 

Luckily all that time on x-country skis made learning downhill pretty easy. For a while I was able to travel for it and was getting out to Colorado. Probably my best days have been on copper mountain with fresh pow. I know for a hardcore skier this is entry level stuff here but shit changed my life. I used to read every trip report on TGR and love the warren miller or tgr films when I’m feeling low. 

Memories of flying. Legit bottomless pow. Like in a dream. Pow waves left right over me choking me lol. Can’t get enough. Exhausted but I have to go again. I can jump off this??? Wtf! Lemme at it!!!

There are a few small hills here in MI that are fun when we get lake effect powder on them. Getting hooked on powder is just sad here tho...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2020)

You gotta move then!


----------



## M.O. (May 2, 2020)

We had the chance some years ago but put some good roots down here. I’m able to get my kicks off road biking here too which I do also love. 
Maybe one day! We have Mt Bohemia here in the UP but for me I might as well fly somewhere with actually mountains haha. The UP definitely starts to get rugged tho


----------



## spek9 (May 2, 2020)

I lived up near Alaska in British Columbia before we got evacuated and had to move due to forest fire, but 4-4.5' of snow for a couple of months throughout the winter was normal for us. Can't wait to finish regrouping and purchase another lakefront property up there.

I'd use my front-end loader to do the driveway and parking area, then my snow blower to clear pathways down to the water, and to all of my cabins and out buildings. That's the snow depth behind the snow blower. That is not piled up.



Snow blown pathways. The left goes down the hill to my boat house on the lake, the right goes to a few of my cabins and buildings.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I lived up near Alaska in British Columbia before we got evacuated and had to move due to forest fire, but 4-4.5' of snow for a couple of months throughout the winter was normal for us. Can't wait to finish regrouping and purchase another lakefront property up there.
> 
> I'd use my front-end loader to do the driveway and parking area, then my snow blower to clear pathways down to the water, and to all of my cabins and out buildings. That's the snow depth behind the snow blower. That is not piled up.
> 
> ...


Hehe yeah snow can get crazy when your in the right spot!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 2, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155646537366225


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2020)

LOL


----------



## matty-berk (Jul 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't care if you ski, snowboard, snowmobile, play on a mad river rocket.......whatever......shit if you have a sick ice fishing shack.....whats your winter fun?


ice fishing and trippin lol


----------

